# Random Thoughts



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey all

These are some random question I had for everyone. Thanks for your off topic time.

1. What is tapatalk? Everyone seems to be using it but I've never heard of It?

2. Is everyone generally older on this forum?

3. Does anyone do origami?

4. Are there any slingshot competitions in Western Australia?

5. Are people inclined to natural or synthetic frame Material?

6. What is the draw weight of an experienced shooter doing 3/8th steel?

7. How many moderators are there?

8. How do badges work? do you just send a video doing the accomplishment?

9. Do archery and Slingshotting often coincide?

10. How was your day?

Thanks

Jobro


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

1: An phone app people use for forums

2: I think so

3: Used to when I was a kid.

5: I am sure some people like one over the other, but I am equally sure it is just a personal preference issue.

6: I never hear anyone talking about draw weight, just what kind of rubber they use.

9: Not really.


----------



## JackBunyan (Jun 20, 2016)

2. Most but there are some younger (I'm 18) 
5. I prefer synthetic cos I would be to scared to damage a nice wooden frame 
10. Great! Got some target practice in so I'm happy

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

hey, thanks guys.


----------

